# Leisure Battery Only Charging From Hook up



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello folks, newbie here and would appreciate some of your fine knowledge. 

I purchased a 2003 CI Autotrail Carioca 5(Fiat Ducato 2.3TD) last week by auction. Everything was great with it apart from the leisure battery was dead (even after the 130 mile return to my home) and the control panel (nordelectronica) wasnt showing any life whatsoever. I tried to charge the leisure battery using my ctek charger but couldnt get a good connection whilst onboard so i took off the seat and charged the battery overnight.

On refitting the battery, the control panel and lights/electrics worked great, showing as 2/3rds charged, i thought...problem solved. 2 days after, the battery is showing on the control panel as empty and the habitation lights show this by not working.

On hook up, everything is great and the battery shows as full (probably because it is hooked up!) The questions are:

1) why isnt the battery charging from driving/running the engine?

2) why isnt it holding a charge from the hook up/over night charge from charger?

From what i am aware, everything inside the habitation is off, apart from the control panel flashing that the battery is low (can i turn the control panel off?) There is a "charger" black box under the passenger seat, this has an on/off switch which is switched to on, I have checked ALL fuses, in boxes and "in line" ones. The only thing i havent checked as i dont know which, or how to is the relays.

I am happy to buy a new leisure battery, if that is what would be the 1st in the line of process elimination, I thought maybe I am missing something easier 1st.

Would really appreciate your input/guidance.
Thanks in advance, Darren.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

1) why isnt the battery charging from driving/running the engine? 

How do you know it isn't getting a charge? Have you measured the voltage at the battery terminals when the engine is running? 

2) why isnt it holding a charge from the hook up/over night charge from charger? 

The obvious starting point is to charge the battery and then have a test done on it at a battery supplier. This will establish very quickly if the battery is faulty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that is the best suggestion for you to do. have the batt tested aftyer charfing it, before you spend out.

cabby


----------



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply rayc, the battery is so hard to get to whilst fitted, I have a voltmeter and will test it today. 

I presumed it would of left "something" in the battery (at least enough to light up the control panel LED's) from the 130 mile journey on the motorway home? if it was charging from the engine?

I was thinking more along the lines of there being a fault somewhere between the engine alternator and the leisure battery?


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

It sounds to me like your battery is kaput. I had the same problem when I bought my Carioca, the battery under the seat is easily forgotten about. 

My control panel is the same as yours and can`t be turned off. It shows charging on hook up and three greens when charged. I had a problem with it flashing red , when I got it , even with new battery, did it. I tightened the screws under the passenger seat and problem sorted. Now flashes red when the battery is very low. 

I got two 85ah from Towsure, put one under the seat and fitted and wired up the other in bottom of wardrobe behind drivers seat. Now all ok

Gary


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

transistor said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of there being a fault somewhere between the engine alternator and the leisure battery?


Then check the voltage at the battery terminals which should be approx 14.2v when the engine is running.

In the days gone by there was a simple relay arrangement that connected the alternator to the leisure battery. Beware that in some modern electronic control systems there needs to be some life in the battery to power up the control panel for the electronics to 'pass' the alternator charge to the battery.


----------



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, will do that rayc, thanks for your input folks.

Gary, do you have both leisure batteries connected at the same time, if so, how? I may buy a 2nd battery now anyway as I am supposed to be doing my maiden weekend away in Cornwall this weekend and it seems the 2nd battery would complete the diagnostics and be useful anyway.

Regards, Darren.


----------



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

Another question, currently there is an "85L" battery installed, should i buy the same again or is there a more efficient/upgraded type etc available?

Kind regards, Darren.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes Darren I do, I drilled a rounds hole in the wood behind the drivers seat into the wardrobe. Then ran a live and earth to the second battery, from the one under the drivers seat. You can use any earth if you have one nearer. Also you can fix a fuse to the second if you wish, battery as many recommend

Gary[/code]


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

The problem you have is size, under the seat. The width and length is ok, but because of the height, you are limited. . The best I found was the Towsure 85ah

Gary


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

transistor said:


> Hello folks, newbie here and would appreciate some of your fine knowledge.
> 
> I purchased a 2003 CI Autotrail Carioca 5(Fiat Ducato 2.3TD)
> 
> ...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't just buy a 2nd battery and connect it to the first until you are sure the first one is OK, because if it's not it will just kill the 2nd battery.

Joe


----------



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

*NEW Leisure battery not charging from engine*

I have now purchased and fitted a new 85L battery, this was pre-charged. Armed with the knowledge that this is "New", i fitted it and did some tests to further narrow down my problem, here are the results:

Without hookup the battery shows as 12.6v using multimeter

With hookup the battery shows as 13.6v (So it is charging from hookup)

With hookup but with little box under the passenger seat turned off (charger, inverter or whatever it is called!) 12.6v hence, not charging.

OK, got it so far? the battery charges on hookup.

WITHOUT hookup 12.6v

Without hookup WITH engine running, with little box on OR off 12.6v

CONCLUSION, the leisure battery doesnt/wont/cant charge from the engine........why?? please help!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe there is a 'change over' relay that connects the leisure battery to the alternator when driving. It might also provide 12v power to the fridge while driving. I don't know your MH so can't tell you where it might be.

It might be worth joining here as then you can post more questions and hopefully get any help you need.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gj1023 said:


> The problem you have is size, under the seat. The width and length is ok, but because of the height, you are limited. . The best I found was the Towsure 85ah
> 
> Gary


These are higher capacity - 110ah - and they fit under the seat.

http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/bu...ow-height-110amp-leisure-battery/prod_92.html

Excellent value for the money.


----------



## transistor (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for that link to buy a battery but I have just bought a battery, as stated in my last post and question.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

transistor said:


> Thanks for that link to buy a battery but I have just bought a battery, as stated in my last post and question.


I realise that, but was pointing out to the other poster quoted that it is possible to get 110ah batteries at a sensible price that will fit under the seat.


----------

